# Best piano accessories



## rogerlinder

Which are the best piano accessories ?


----------



## Rogerx

rogerlinder said:


> Which are the best piano accessories ?


Perhaps you can tell us a bit more what you mean? A piano stool.....


----------



## Guest

1) Nothing is the "best."
2) What Rogerx said.
3) Seems like an odd first post.


----------



## Rogerx

Wild guess, never to be seen again. :devil:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I had a humidifier fitted to my piano four or five years ago - great for minimising the effect of temperature changes, especially in winter with the central heating on full blast.


----------



## rogerlinder

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps you can tell us a bit more what you mean? A piano stool.....


I was asking about piano accessories like benches, lamps. I don't know much about them. My question was to know some more piano accessories.


----------



## rogerlinder

Thanks for suggestion..


----------



## rogerlinder

Animal the Drummer said:


> I had a humidifier fitted to my piano four or five years ago - great for minimising the effect of temperature changes, especially in winter with the central heating on full blast.


Thanks for suggestion..


----------



## pianozach

Sometimes a light that fits well on your piano is tough to find. I'm rather picky about lighting of the music. For gigs I love my deluxe Mighty Bright.

Piano bench cushion

Felt liner to decrease a piano's volume - it drapes lightly across the strings near the front of a grand piano - some friends have a medium sized room and the piano is pretty bright, so it helps when she has rehearsals at the house.


----------



## Festus

In my case, someone who sits in front of it and knows how to play it


----------

